# end of the season mm mmmm good......



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

nothin' like eatin' a batch of fried green 'materz at the end of November....:2thumb:










...a bit of hot sauce on the side and viola!.......instant snack to please any gardener........


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

that looks DELICIOUS!

I use a mandolin to slice em' thin... how do you like em'?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

sliced with a sharp knife.......thin 'n crispy


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh ... that looks sooooooooo good.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hate to be the odd person out, but I could never stomach "fried green 'materz" but DANG, those things sure dooo loook Goood, just may give it another try.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well rabidcoyote666, after seeing your picture of the fried green "materz", I went out to the garden and picked about a dozen leftovers and fried them up. I hadn't tried any since I was a teenager 30+ years ago but they were really pretty good, I guess tastes do change with age.

Thank you for the post, years ago I never would have guessed that I would actually like them at some point in my life.


----------

